# Planning to move



## mbabazi (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi 
I have seen a property in the Beiras area but I have asked for the property plans and the estate agent says the property was built before 1957 so there are no plans
Is this in order as I feel that as the property is in the urban area surely there will be some documents about the house and the plot


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on the age of property he's not got the pre 1957 right, the actual dates are

_Pre 1937: Property built before 1937 does not require a Certificate ( Certidão) from Câmra stating they were built before 17th August 1951.
Pre 1951: Property built before 17th August 1951 requires a Certificate ( Certidão) from Câmra stating they were built before 17th August 1951. 
Property built before 17th August 1951 but renovated after that date requires (if planning, building permission has had to be applied for)
•	Licença de Habitação
or
•	Licença de Utilizaçao
Post 1951: Property built after 17th August 1951 require a Licença de Utilização
If a post 1951 property does not have a Licença de Utilização then the current building regulations would apply to obtain one._

So property post or renovated (with a project) post 1951 should have plans, pre 1951 the documents on house don't have to include plans, unless it's been sold in recent years when there might be line drawings showing layout, room usage and areas and land.


----------



## mbabazi (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply 
I have contacted the imobliaria and they tell me the property is registered at the finance office so I have asked for a copy of the registration
However I checked out another property which had a document "AT Autoridade tributaria e aduaneira " which is a document from Caderneta predial urbana
it shows the following 
[


Identificao do predio
district
artigo matricial
localizacao do predio
confrontacoes
descricao do predio
areas
dados de avalicao

So my question is -is his document sufficient ?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

So my question is -is his document sufficient ? Sufficient for what? if you mean the pre 19564 construction or a Habitation Cert. then no, they are as described in my answer above and are supplied by the Camara.

The Caderneta predial urbana (the urbana confirms it is Urban Land ) is supplied by 2 different places both have similar information, and form part of the ownership documents 
1. Conservatoria and is the Registration of the property in the Public Records for ownership, past and present.
2, Financas (Tax Office) Registration of property for Tax purposes (IMT, IS, IMI)
(The AT..... is the full name of Portuguese Tax Office normally called Financas equivalent to HMRC)

Identificao do predio Identification of property 
district District property in
artigo matricial Article number in Public Records
localizacao do predio Address
confrontacoes Neighbours to N, S , E & W
descricao do predio Description of property, land, number of floors, number of rooms
areas Area of land, build able area, area built etc 
dados de avalicao Information/formula used to calculate the IMI (Rates) the last date valued and valuation for IMI
+ Tiittulares Name & NIF numbers of owner/s and % owned


Every property should be Registered at Financas, Conservatoria and Camara, the agent should have or can get copies from owners of these 3 documents as they are supposed to check ownership and legallity


----------

